
Spell Correction in Search Engines – Algorithms and Strategiess - prdeepak
In this blog post main focus is to talk about a specific type of error that is more common in apps called fat-finger error and how we could use it strategically to improve speller accuracy.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;prdeepakbabu.wordpress.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;02&#x2F;29&#x2F;spelling-correction-in-search-engines-algorithms-strategies&#x2F;
======
prdeepak
[https://prdeepakbabu.wordpress.com/2016/02/29/spelling-
corre...](https://prdeepakbabu.wordpress.com/2016/02/29/spelling-correction-
in-search-engines-algorithms-strategies/)

